# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  New snooker champion

## Siobhan

Did anyone see the final last night? It was a cracking match and they both played really really well, it was hard to choose who should have one, they were both deserved winners

WELL DONE to Murphy. the last Embassy champion :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Meh

Well done to the rookie! A bit sketchy at times, but he rose to the occasion.

----------


## Siobhan

They both missed some easy shots but Murphy reminded so cool and calm throughout...

----------


## Meh

Didn't it go to 16-16 and then Murphy made those two cracking breaks to finish it off.

----------


## Siobhan

It went to 16-16. then Murphy used the rest on a dodgy red, won the next frame. Stevens was close to clearing the next but he missed a very easy red.. Murphy had to pot a very very awkward black but once he did that it was game over.. Excellent stuff

----------

